# Is Passat B7 2.5 L Direct Injected



## hoppysport (Jan 9, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic forum. I am considering a B7 Passat 2.5 L. Compelling reasons are that I keep cars 10+ years and would like a somewhat reliable car. Does anybody know if the B7's 2.5 L is direct injected or port injected. Have been trying to find out buy can't find the info.

I am scared to death of things like turbos and direct injected...and also the DSG. I want a naturally aspirated port injected engine with a 6-speed slushbox. On paper, the 2.5 L B7 with a slushbox is the way to go.

Was also considering the Mazda6, but direct injection reliability is unknown after the warranty ends. So much PSI from the fuel pump and injectors.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated...especially info on the 2012 and up 2.5 L timing chain longevity, and any other concerns. Thanks so much.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hoppysport said:


> Absolutely fantastic forum. I am considering a B7 Passat 2.5 L. Compelling reasons are that I keep cars 10+ years and would like a somewhat reliable car. Does anybody know if the B7's 2.5 L is direct injected or port injected. Have been trying to find out buy can't find the info.
> 
> I am scared to death of things like turbos and direct injected...and also the DSG. I want a naturally aspirated port injected engine with a 6-speed slushbox. On paper, the 2.5 L B7 with a slushbox is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Very reliable... Port injected goodness

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Do they made 2.5L passat ? I don't think so


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Alpha27 said:


> Do they made 2.5L passat ? I don't think so


B7 yes B6 no. The majority of B7 have the 2.5 I believe.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

US Spec B7 Passats have either the 2.5l, 3.6 VR6, 2.0CR diesel or the new 1.8TSI (currently only on SEL models). 


Peter


EDIT: looks like vw.com just updated all trim levels to be available with the 1.8TSI.


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

EDIT: looks like vw.com just updated all trim levels to be available with the 1.8TSI.[/QUOTE]

Yep that's right, no 2.5 in the Passat and I don't think VW will use this engine again a a base engine


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Alpha27 said:


> EDIT: looks like vw.com just updated all trim levels to be available with the 1.8TSI.





> Yep that's right, no 2.5 in the Passat and I don't think VW will use this engine again as a *base engine without a turbo and on a VW*


fixed that.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Alpha27 said:


> EDIT: looks like vw.com just updated all trim levels to be available with the 1.8TSI.


Yep that's right, no 2.5 in the Passat and I don't think VW will use this engine again a a base engine[/QUOTE]

You are correct. Our 2014 SE has the 1.8t


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Alpha27 said:


> Yep that's right, no 2.5 in the Passat


The passat DID have 2.5 in 2012, 2013, and partially in 2014 (i am guessing until current stock sells out). I looked VERY hard at a 2.5(and the TDI) manual passat, but couldn't justify the extra cost of trading in the 2010 golf.

Peter


----------



## TheeFT (Mar 10, 2010)

gugu1981 said:


> The passat DID have 2.5 in 2012, 2013, and partially in 2014 (i am guessing until current stock sells out). I looked VERY hard at a 2.5(and the TDI) manual passat, but couldn't justify the extra cost of trading in the 2010 golf.
> 
> Peter


As fantastic as the TDI is. My buddy just bought a certified b7 passat with a 2.5 and 5speed. And he is getting 600-650 miles per tank. Which is amazing. My 2.5 in my rabbit only got 400 on a good day.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

TheeFT said:


> As fantastic as the TDI is. My buddy just bought a certified b7 passat with a 2.5 and 5speed. And he is getting 600-650 miles per tank. Which is amazing. My 2.5 in my rabbit only got 400 on a good day.


Tank size is much bigger

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppysport (Jan 9, 2014)

thygreyt said:


> Very reliable... Port injected goodness
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks very much. So much to consider when buying a new/preowned car. Because I keep my cars such a long time, I don't want to be a guinea pig for CVT transmissions and Direct Injected engines. I believe that auto manufacturers want to get through the warranty, then don't give a damn Better for their dealers service departments to make money off of.

If you lease, things like CVT and DSG transmissions, turbos and direct injection engines are fine and dandy. From what I see, the current Aisan 6-speed Tiptronic slushbox and 2.5L inline five cylinder, 20V, MPFI are a pretty bulletproof combination.

I plan to have the car for 10 years, so proven, reliable technology is what's right for me. Thanks again!


----------



## TheeFT (Mar 10, 2010)

skyrolla89 said:


> Tank size is much bigger
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I wouldnt really call 4 gallons much bigger.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

> If you lease, things like CVT and DSG transmissions, turbos and direct injection engines are fine and dandy. From what I see, the current Aisan 6-speed Tiptronic slushbox and 2.5L inline five cylinder, 20V, MPFI are a pretty bulletproof combination.


 I agree that the 2.5 (+5-speed) is a very reliable motor, but I don't agree with your statement about DSG's or turbos. While I'm not fan of automatics, I'd take a DSG over a slushbox any day. Reliability AND performance are much better. Turbos may have been unreliable thirty years ago, but today, they're rock-solid. 



> I wouldnt really call 4 gallons much bigger.


+4 gallons is a 30% increase. That's much bigger.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had my 12' SE 2.5/auto for two years now (off the first run line) and I've had no major issues aside from around 4k miles the Aisin making a peculiar loud helicopter sound one evening and somehow correcting itself the next day. The 2.5 has been faultless (albeit a bit underpowered), but with me being a super-lehman when it comes to mechanics the engine bay does look a bit intimidating to have to work on. I hope VW will continue to make parts for this motor as time goes on… I plan on running mine as a DD past 100k for sure.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

hoppysport said:


> Absolutely fantastic forum. I am considering a B7 Passat 2.5 L. Compelling reasons are that I keep cars 10+ years and would like a somewhat reliable car. Does anybody know if the B7's 2.5 L is direct injected or port injected. Have been trying to find out buy can't find the info.
> 
> I am scared to death of things like turbos and direct injected...and also the DSG. I want a naturally aspirated port injected engine with a 6-speed slushbox. On paper, the 2.5 L B7 with a slushbox is the way to go.
> 
> ...




no its not


----------

